# recipes



## weightslayer (Jul 31, 2011)

since we have a new sponsor who carries raws, and there's been a lot of questions on the matter lately, i thought i would post this up for those who are in need. i have used some of these, and they are g2g. any question feel free to ask, or PM me. enjoy.

http://forums.musculardevelopment.co...gear+home+brew


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 31, 2011)

Link doesnt work.


----------



## weightslayer (Jul 31, 2011)

damn it!!!!!!! i'll repost later then. thanks for the heads up.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 31, 2011)

Link doesn't work but I've never got the point in people posting recipe's. If you know what %BA and BB you want, why not just use a powder calc and be done?


----------



## RAWS n More (Jul 31, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Link doesn't work but I've never got the point in people posting recipe's. If you know what %BA and BB you want, why not just use a powder calc and be done?



whats ba  is that one of those cool sex acronyms?


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 31, 2011)

RAWS n More said:


> whats ba  is that one of those cool sex acronyms?


 
Balls on Ass.....


----------



## GMO (Jul 31, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Balls on Ass.....


----------



## RAWS n More (Jul 31, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Balls on Ass.....



Or balls IN ass.


----------



## weightslayer (Jul 31, 2011)

oh jesus christ. and sloppy, i'll post up a calc for you too.


----------



## weightslayer (Aug 3, 2011)

*Test Enanthate*

Powder: 10 grams
Produces: 40 ml @ 250 mg/ml

Requirements: 

10 grams testosterone enanthate
Benzyl Alcohol 2ml 5% BA
30.5 ml sesame oil
Syringes 3cc & 5/10cc
18 or 20 gauge needles
Vial
Sterile Vial
Whatman sterile filter
Procedure: 

measure 10 grams of powder
place the powder in the vial
add BA to the vial
heat the oil in a suitable container in the oven to a minimum of 212  degrees F to sterilise it (it will likely be necessary to use slightly  more oil than listed as you will not be able to utilise all of it)
add the oil to the vial but save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later
gently shake the vial.
reheat the mixture if necessary by placing the vial in a frying pan and place it on the eye of the stove
place an 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial and attach the Whatman sterile filter
place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure
draw out the solution with a syringe and run it though the Whatman filter
take the other syringe with 2 ml of oil (saved previously) and run it through the Whatman filter into the solution.


----------



## brundel (Aug 3, 2011)

5% BA is WAY too high.
2% is the max I use.

For compounds where I use a co-solvent like BB I use 1% BA


----------



## brundel (Aug 3, 2011)

Those recipes are very old^^^


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 3, 2011)

2%BA
20%BB 

seems to be the standard


----------



## bobdylan (Aug 3, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Balls on Ass.....



Bang Anus


----------



## weightslayer (Aug 3, 2011)

yeah, sorry about that. i realized i posted up the old ones.....damn it!!!! brundel, last time we talked i used 2% like you told me. and it worked out good. will you post up that powder calc you had on MD?


----------



## brundel (Aug 3, 2011)

Untitled


----------



## weightslayer (Aug 4, 2011)

thanks bro! i had mined saved but my computer crashed and i lost everything.


----------

